#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [綜合] 一些生活/其他塗鴉

## 池

很久沒回來哩!po個圖看看能不能交些新朋友 :Smile: 

我跟Saki 一些生活塗鴉



plurk背景對圖



蹦跳的Saki



我的fursuit: Barley




已下在多分享一些 草稿吧xD

----------


## 峰峰

你好~池
(竟然只有一個名字 :jcdragon-idle: 資深呢 :jcdragon-want: 
我吃著早餐看一下狼樂版，有新圖!!(又上班前的偷偷回覆系列XD
謝謝你發圖讓我邊看圖邊配早餐呢~ :jcdragon-eat: 
池畫的圖很有休閒感在，能簡單的線條就把角色動作跟表情畫得好好(羨慕大神 :jcdragon-drool: 
前幾張電繪的生活悠閒(桌球PK讚!!)讓我吃完早餐想趕快放假的衝動(電腦另開請假系統中，但忍住了 :jcdragon-xd: 
有一張擦鼻涕的電繪跟草稿的某圖互動讓我眼鏡碎了一點(微閃光攻擊!?閃的好 :狐狸爽到: 
在這裡頭的草稿滿喜歡彈吉他的那張，不知道為什麼覺得好帥(明星姿勢燈光打下! :jcdragon-music: 
感謝發圖讓我有活力上班，趕快下班(腦袋想著回家應該時間會過比較快? :jcdragon-nod: 
身為新獸，很高興能認識你跟Saki(伸爪 :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 月光雪貂

池大大你好~，我是月光雪貂，剛來狼樂幾個月的新獸，目前還在學習中。

很喜歡角色間互動時的表情，還有帶有動感的動作，也很喜歡閃圖XD

喜歡畫畫但骨架總是抓不到感覺，池大大的草稿都比我的完整圖還好啊XD，想看看草稿完成的樣子呢~

最近不管是新獸或是回歸的大大越來越多了，希望樂園能越來越熱鬧，以後還請多多指教(鞠躬

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

池 泥吼啊 :jcdragon-hi: 
同是回归的兽泥，欢迎回来 :jcdragon-nod: 我叫阿努比斯

真的是非常喜欢这种轻松愉快的风格，用轻松的线条和颜色就可以表达出自己想要表达的东西，其实一直满向往的 :jcdragon-xp: 
看完所有作品，感觉吃了一碗香喷喷的狗粮，多希望我身边也有个像Saki这样的兽啊 :jcdragon-eat:

----------


## 池

峰峰 :
  嗨xD! 其實po文的當時, 還想說該不會已經都沒人了
  隔一陣子又上來看, 居然有回覆! 非常感謝你的喜歡喔 :Smile: 
  能讓工作的情緒又振奮起來, 真是太好了!!!
  我自己卻常被工作壓得提不起勁來畫圖 哈哈

  謝謝你仔細回覆我的分享:3!


月光雪貂:
  你好你好! 記得狼版的風氣一直是歡迎所有新成員的w
  反而是我又回來重新學習了xD!
  謝謝你喜歡我的圖, 其實畫圖對我是舒壓的小興趣, 沒有其他專業的那麼講究哩qwq
  我也希望這邊再度熱鬧起來, 可以讓我重新認識大家喔


0阿努比斯0:
  嗨嗨~! 老家總是要偶爾由回來一下 哈哈
  想找一下當年自己在這裡活躍的心情:3
  謝謝, 也祝你可以找到自己適合的另一半唷~

----------


## 狼王白牙

看了一下池的註冊時間，恰好是這個網站創立一年
沒想到再次見面時，已經有了自己的網址 (看著簽名檔)
不過 .work 的特殊域名不便宜吧.....

畫作一氣呵成，那麼就算8分專業好了
不確定*這裡*的圖是自己畫的還是委託圖
總之各種方面上，繪圖或生活一切順利

----------


## 池

狼王白牙 :
到現在過了十多年囉xD! 感覺自己幾乎是在這長大的，很多好壞回憶w
這個網址其實猶豫蠻久的，蠻希望自己可以找到一個角落深根就申請了
目前 slow.work 好像是因為第一年goDaddy都超便宜?不知道續用的年費會不會超出預算xD" 有點擔心w

感謝欣賞:3!! About裡的設定圖是我女友Saki繪製的唷<3

----------

